# thiking of getting a great dane...



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

So, i am considering a great dane as our second dog, i've never not gotten a shelter dog, and i will always go back to that, but i have thought about also investing in a puppy from a really good breeder. If i do,it would be a staffordshire bull terrier, an english pointer, or a great dane. I think a dane would be a good match with luigi, he LOVES thedanes he knows and does best with big dogs. This would be in 2 or 3 years, but i want some basic info about danes, temperment, energy level, playfullness, etc. Thanks for any info!


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Let's see...

First, do a google search for basic info. I'm a fan of DogTime.com and naturalrearing.com (find a breeder with a website, and search through their pages).

Then, come back here and look at DaneMama's and CorgiPaw's posts. They both have great danes, and I think Lindsey just had a litter of pups if I'm not mistaken.

Anyway, I'm sure there's tons of good tidbits if you're willing to pilfer through the posts. 

Good luck!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks! I do love their posts and hope for input from them! I have googled a lot, i want more first hand moments


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

DO EEEET!!!!!!

Danes are the best. 

Easy to train, fast learners and usually food motivated. But they absolutely need socialization starting as early as possible so that they don't become reactive. They have a tendency to become reactive if not socialized because they are a very loyal and dedicated breed to their owners. Early exposure is imperative. 

Adaptable: hike for hours one day, couch potato the next...basically do what you want to do. They aren't a high drive dog as in they don't need a "job" or daily exercise, etc although important, you just wont see behavior issues if you don't go everyday (most likely). 

They are totally goofy too, very aloof and silly most of the time. They are a constant source of laughs!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with what DaneMama said...Great Danes are an awesome goofy lovable loyal breed!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm chiming in a bit late, hope you don't mind. I will tell you the same things I tell the people who inquire about our puppies. 

I've owned a handful of different breeds in my life. (Beagle, GSD/Golden mix, Corgi, Boxer, Cocker Spaniel, Great Dane, and are considering a Mini Dachshund right now... ) Danes are NOT the only breed we will ever own, and they are not the only breed that holds a special place I my heart, BUT... I've never wished to own a whole pack of any other breed, and here's why of all the breeds I adore, Danes have really been the front runner for me.

Danes are EASY. I know, dangerous statement. People always seem shocked to discover that we live with"so many" giant dogs. (is 5 Danes really that many?) If well bred and properly trained and socialized, it doesn't get much lower maintenance than a Dane. Minimal grooming needs, easily trainable, low-moderate exercise needs.... Honestly, my 53lb Boxer feels like my biggest dog. 

Danes are whatever you need them to be. We have a hectic lifestyle that jumps back and forth from go-go-go to totally and completely lazy at the drop of a hat. If I have to pull a 12 hour work day. They are fine to play in daycare all day. If Jon and I get the itch to go for a hike, we strap the backpacks on them and the Danes come along. If I've got a parade or expo to be at for my business, they are happy to be the center of attention. If I've got business meetings all day, they've happy to lay at my feet. If hubby and I decide it's time to have a lay in bed and watch movies all day day, the Danes are cool with that too. They easily keep up with the high energy breeds, but don't REQUIRE excessive exercise so if a day (or week) comes along that you can't keep up with a high demand creature, no sweat with a Dane. 

Danes are easy to train. No dog comes hard wired to pee outside and not chew the couch or jump on guests, but training a Dane is so much easier than most other breeds. (tho after training a Boxer, most dogs are a piece of cake lol) They are generally food motivated, and eager to please. Plus, they Tire easily as puppies. 

But, owning a giant breed dog comes with some baggage. 
You MUST get on basic training very young. A 50lb 5 month old puppy quickly turns into a 80lb 8 Month old puppy which quickly turns into a 120 lb 1 year old. There is not much time before typical puppy behaviors like jumping and mouthing can turn painful and dangerous if you're not on it early. 

Early socialization is crucial, and MEET THE PARENTS. It's acceptable for a Dane to be wary of strangers, but they should warm up very fast and be friendly. like Natalie said, they can be reactive if not well socialized. But, it's part nature, part nurture. The parents temperament is so so important. I made the mistake of buying a Dane sight unseen (Kola) and boy oh boy has it been a train wreck behaviorally and healthwise since only to discover a year later her parents had the same. Exact. Temperament/issues. Never, ever again. Breeders lie. Meet the parents. (DISCLAIMER: Kola will not be bred.) 

Big dogs mean big bills. While some people's Danes eat no more than a typical lab or golden, don't bank on that. Feeding, supplies, vet bills, boarding... Everything is more expensive for a giant breed. Everything. Gone are the days of $5 dog toys and $200 spay/ neuters. 

Wear and tear. Our dogs are not destructive behaviorally. We have no chewers, no housebreaking issues, no furniture diggers. But, 150lbs getting on and off the couches and beds, and doing zoomies around the yard simply does a lot more wear and tear than a 5lb chihuahua. 

All in all, I think Danes are great dogs for just about any lifestyle. They are amazing creatures, and our home will ALWAYS have a "Dane Pack." I love a handful of breeds, but none that I'd recommend to JUST ABOUT anyone the way I do a Dane, and none that I could happily have a whole pack of. We have molded our lives around the Danes, and couldn't be happier. 

Whew, OK. Sorry for the long winded response!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

DaneMama and CorgiPaws gave a pretty comprehensive overview already but i will add my two cents anyway. i agree with everything that has been said before - take the time to get your dane solid on manners and important behaviors while it is young and you will have an amazing, adaptable, versatile companion.

i too have noticed that danes will pretty much match your activity level. personally, i think that the bare minimum for any dog is at least a walk a day (or some other structured exercise or activity), but a dane can be completely comfortable with the bare minimum when necessary or be your five mile jogging partner the very next day. when my girl was an older puppy/adolescent her energy level was significantly higher than it is now and she had to be taken out 2-3 time a day to romp and wrestle and run, but as an adult she has fallen into the adaptable exercise norm.

they are also very sensitive dogs in general, so gentle handling/training methods are what seems to work best for the vast majority. my girl loves to do clicker training for a little mental exercise and she is extremely playful and downright comical, as it typical for the breed. they tend to be dogs that are full of personality.

i say go for it! danes are and probably always will be my favorite breed above all. they are wonderful companions and fun dogs to have over all.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry, i have limited computer acess these days, and a funny keyboard, soory about typos! Thanks SO SO much, i love so many things about them but am slightly wary of any stranger aloofness or stand offisness. I love dogs who fall all over themselves adoring any and everyone, a big part of why i love pit bulls. I would definately either rescue or be very thorough about meeting parents with a breeder, temperament would be priority number 1. I have met 2 rather unfriendly adult danes, which of course happen in every breed, but i really want a marshmallow, i am not looking for a dog to protect me in any sense, i like goofy and mushy. My current dog at almost three is just getting to a point where he can be ok with one walk on a rainy or crazy busy day, his energy level has been a challenge, but we haverisen to it so as not to be driven insane, i would like the next one to be a bit more relaxed and adaptable energy wise. Budget is still a bit of an issue, which is why right now is not time, my husband and I own a growing business, a hair salon, and things are going great but not QUITE steady enough yet for dog number two. I really apreciate the feedback, and look forward to learning more!


----------

